# Big ****, Puffy Grouse, Spooky Chukars...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

These were a few of the birds I had at the Show this last week. The waterfowl are over in that section. These Chukars are the 4th annual UCF Commemorative Chukars to be auctioned off at the UCF banquet this Saturday.

Enjoy.



















http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/fencepost****.jpg


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Big rooster, Puffy Grouse, Spooky Chukars...*

Nice work Tex. The middle one with the snow on the tree is killer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Big rooster, Puffy Grouse, Spooky Chukars...*

Very nice. Geeze, how long are the pheasant tail feathers? 25"?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

What an artist!

I like the chuckars best, but all have wonderful colors and arrangements.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Big rooster, Puffy Grouse, Spooky Chukars...*

Very nice craftsmanship Tex!

When I want to have a bird mounted I'll be giving you a call.


----------

